# So. VA 11.17 and 11.19



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

STart off to a slow weekend... wanted to leave on Friday so I could scout the area the club was hunting to check for rubs or scrapes but wifey wasn't having it... therefore I was also unable to check my sights ( laser boresights suck... lol, say they get you on at 100yds...NOT!!!!).. well that's if I did it correctly..:

Headed N. around 6am...gassed up...food to kill the empty pit..dropped a few kids off in several diff pools.. and had to kick the pooch out for fart'n up the truck...hahaha... eventually arrived around 10ish... One drive all ready on the go...dogs runn'n something but they shut off about 15 minutes on station... no go.. they pick back up and are headed towards the Beaver Pond..funny name huh...

I head down to find the area empty, as this is my favorite spot, and then a couple fellas show up for the drive. Still no sights and the dogs are headed about 200yds near the creek bend... so we stick it out... I head toward the edge of the cutt off just prior to the woods and take stand on a tree stump.. One of the crew gets one of the dogs and places it in his dog box... as I look back both of the fellas are heading out... 

I continue my vigilant watch over the wooded edge to the left and right of me... suddenly I notice movement to my left... a decent size doe.. I place the cross hairs on her and wanted to pull the trigger ... but that big fella may be around let's give er a sec... She noses down and raises her head to scent the surroundings.. winds in my favor.. then she turns and looks right at me but I remain perfectly still. She's not to concerned w/ me as she looks back to her right for a good 5secs and I follow her gaze... low and behold what do we have here...

I look into the brush trying to determine if there was a dead tree amidst the short pines and continue to watch... The pines move so does the tree limbs (for which I thought) and as I raise my rifle and get sights on the area I see this majestic creature making his way through the shrubbery... He stands broad chested sniffing the air... lowers his head to scent the doe and continues to make his way out of the brush... he stops...crosshairs just between his front legs centerline to his chest... he continues to walk as the doe disappears into the tree line to my right... need to take the shot before he heads to the brush...

Safety off.... gun steady...pechoooooooooo... miss... can't be... pechoooooooo...second shot miss... he stands there seemingly oblivious to the fact that I'm trying to drop his arse... next shot he turns broadside and the x-hairs are directly broadside positioned on the vital area... last shot...pechoooooooo .. guess that got his attention... he ducks...straightens out and starts his move...let off two more rounds before he heads into the thickett.... How can this be....sighted in but not tweaked... 

Just after the miss we had a gathering of the minds and I made a make shift target and began the test.. first shot 7" above center.... adust the elev...second shot.... 4" above and 2" right of center... adjust wind and elev.. and fire several more times and end up about a inch low and half" to the right... set the wind and elev one last time and have since to take another shot... 

No deer taken on Saturday but still saw a bunch of does and several other bucks sighted... Have to make plans to make another trip or two..

11.19...
Didn't get on scene until around 1:30ish...and the chase was on.. repositioned a couple of times but still no deer.... All dogs make it back to the handlers and are geared for another drive... 

One of the crew makes the drive and the dogs are headed up towards this area we cal he shooing gallery...used to be clear out to 175yds but area replanted and the pines are about 6ft...get into a thicket and you're good...

5minutes pass then paboooo pabooooo.... the 1100 I believe has found it's target... After a brief stint trying to get the deer out of the thicket the calvary arrives w/ the 4whlr and more hands.... didn't get a shot of the bigun on the truck but here it is on the ground after the field dress....pardon the gore...









The one I attempted the shots at was a bit bigger than this one and looked to be around a 10ptr or better.... I'll post after the next outing...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice report Huntsie . . . too bad about the sights being off . . . or was it you shot a little . . . premature?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

That is a nice looking deer.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Beautiful buck. Way to go.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*And to think...*

There are several more out there that look just like him. I'm ready to head back up, look for a report around Weds....


----------

